
Our proposal to get the CC logo and icons into Unicode - bahjoite
https://creativecommons.org/2016/10/31/cc-logo-icons-unicode/
======
tmzt
calling them symbols might help your case, as it's not to promote a brand but
to ease recognition of the copyright status and permitted uses of content.
Also keeping the focus on attribution and non-commercial variants rather than
trying to encode the exact version of the license.

